# E3 Expo countdown/discussion!



## Ti4558 (Apr 1, 2012)

64 Days left!

Here's a link to the E3 site http://www.e3expo.com/

This thread also is a place to talk about anything related to the E3 Expo.


----------



## Jake (Apr 2, 2012)

Do we really need a thread now? at least wait until 30 days left


----------



## Ti4558 (Apr 2, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Do we really need a thread now? at least wait until 30 days left



Some people might want the thread now.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 2, 2012)

Like those who want to know the exact day on the expo and not some random guess at it.
I provided Ti4558 with the link in another thread.
I know I'm glad to have this thread up and running.
It gives me atleast a possible information date to go on.


----------



## RisingSun (Apr 2, 2012)

63 days now


----------



## TheFarmboy (Apr 2, 2012)

Yup, it might be a bit early for a thread. But it's something to kill the time.


----------



## Kip (Apr 3, 2012)

62! its slowly creeping o Oo


----------



## RisingSun (Apr 3, 2012)

According to What's New at Nintendo (www.nintendo.com/whatsnew), I don't think they are going to say anything at PAX East about AC, so we will just have to keep counting down to E3.


----------



## Nicole (Apr 3, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Do we really need a thread now? at least wait until 30 days left



Dude, stop mini-modding. Its getting old and I'm sure its annoying other members. I haven't been on here for a few months and you are still doing this?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 3, 2012)

Could you edit the title a little so it can be the countdown/discussion of e3 expo?
I'd really like to talk about what all games that were announced for e3, and a new thread is just taking up more space.


----------



## Ti4558 (Apr 3, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Could you edit the title a little so it can be the countdown/discussion of e3 expo?
> I'd really like to talk about what all games that were announced for e3, and a new thread is just taking up more space.



How do you change the title?


----------



## Kip (Apr 3, 2012)

Ti4558 said:


> How do you change the title?



Um I'm not sure if this will work but try going to the first page

Then click edit on your first post/the first post on the thread

Afterwards you should see a button that says go advanced if your not automatically redirected

Click the button if you haven't been redirected

then at the top there might be something that says "Title" and then it should show the thread name


I don't know if that works on this site. if it doesn't then you could ask a mod, maybe...


----------



## RisingSun (Apr 5, 2012)

No one put in today's counting number, so I will 

61 days to E3!!!!  In another hour, it will be 60 days on the nose (edited to add: at least in the central time zone, United States ) !


----------



## Kip (Apr 5, 2012)

Its now 60! *hops around excited*


----------



## Ti4558 (Apr 5, 2012)

It's getting closer every day, I have a feeling it will be released in Fall, hopefully I'm right


----------



## Kip (Apr 6, 2012)

*59! Days* it is now in the fifties!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 6, 2012)

I really hope they show more info on Bioshock Infinite. I was extremely excited when it was announced, but the lack of information made me forget. lol
Seen all the videos, interviews, etc. Looks like it's going to be the best Bioshock out of the series.


----------



## JVNguyen (Apr 6, 2012)

NO, you better be wrong  I pray that YOU ARE WRONG.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 6, 2012)

Who's wrong about what?


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 7, 2012)

@Ti4558: Could you edit the title?
Something like: Countdown to  and Discussion of E3!


----------



## Ti4558 (Apr 7, 2012)

MDofDarkheart said:


> @Ti4558: Could you edit the title?
> Something like: Countdown to  and Discussion of E3!



I changed the first post a little, but I think the name is ok.


----------



## BlueBear (Apr 7, 2012)

58 Days!! 
(it's Saturday here in the UK!)


----------



## Jake (Apr 7, 2012)

If this thread is to discuss E3 in general, should it be in The Gamer's Lounge?


----------



## TheFarmboy (Apr 7, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> If this thread is to discuss E3 in general, should it be in The Gamer's Lounge?



It just got moved, so I think it answered your question.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 7, 2012)

Ti4558 said:


> I changed the first post a little, but I think the name is ok.



I noticed the name change after I posted that.
My 3DS doesn't allow me the edit my posts in this forum for reason.

Anyway..... it's Saturday April 7th and nearly 7pm for me right now.
I am glad that the name was changed for discussion and countdown.
So anyone heard any E3 related news?


----------



## Kip (Apr 7, 2012)

MDofDarkheart said:


> I noticed the name change after I posted that.
> My 3DS doesn't allow me the edit my posts in this forum for reason.
> 
> Anyway..... it's Saturday April 7th and nearly 7pm for me right now.
> ...



I've got some Wii U news from the WiiUBlog that I'm not sure if anyone is interested in.
heres what it says






*A long while ago, we heard rumours that the Wii U’s controller may have haptic technology. This allows a flat display to provide a sensation of texture when touched (meaning you could make a rock feel like a rock, or grass feel like grass). Those rumours never went anyway, but it has been revealed that ViviTouch, a haptic technology company, will have a booth at E3 2012, and it’s been tagged as being related to the Wii U.

The instant (and understandable) reaction is to believe that maybe ViviTouch is working with Nintendo to make those rumours come to life, and technically that could be the case, but I don’t expect to see haptic technology built-in to the Wii U’s controller. What is much more likely going to happen is ViviTouch will unveil a “shell” for the controller that adds the technology as a peripheral. This wouldn’t be as exciting, unfortunately, but at least it’d be more interesting than most peripherals for the Wii.*

but there is also this rumor - the discussion of haptic feedback has been discussed at Nintendo, but may not be part of the final Wii U controller

Now this, seems very interesting. I'd love if it turned out to be true.


----------



## Kaiaa (Apr 7, 2012)

Kip,
That is very interesting. I'd love to know more about it. But I'm a little confused, does it mean that when you touch the screen a rock feels like a rock and the grass really feels like grass? I thought everything would feel flat and smooth because of the screen. Let me know if I'm missing something lol


----------



## Kip (Apr 7, 2012)

Kaiaa said:


> Kip,
> That is very interesting. I'd love to know more about it. But I'm a little confused, does it mean that when you touch the screen a rock feels like a rock and the grass really feels like grass?



Yup that's pretty much it! but it also applies to many other things as well, such as buttons, metal, wood, etc!


----------



## Kip (Apr 8, 2012)

57 days.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 8, 2012)

Though the news is interesting.
I'm not sure it is possible to make a game rock feel like a rock.
Atleast not without drastically changing the flexibility of the screen/controller.


----------



## Kip (Apr 8, 2012)

MDofDarkheart said:


> Though the news is interesting.
> I'm not sure it is possible to make a game rock feel like a rock.
> Atleast not without drastically changing the flexibility of the screen/controller.



Actually it is, they've already started doing these things. If it can fit in a phone then it can definitely fit in a controller.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 8, 2012)

Kip said:


> I've got some Wii U news.



Would be an interesting idea for something not included with the Wii U. Maybe like an add on or.. something.
It's cool and everything, but I'm still not impressed that they are still selling the controller off as the main deal. I like the idea, but come on Nintendo, show us your console. =/


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 8, 2012)

This is what has me worried about the WiiU. I want to keep my Wii instead of trade it in for the WiiU. :/

http://www.zeldainformer.com/2012/04/rumor-wii-u-made-with-180-materials-to-sell-for-300.html


----------



## JVNguyen (Apr 8, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Who's wrong about what?



Oh sorry, I meant to reply to Ti4458. lol


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 9, 2012)

JVNguyen said:


> Oh sorry, I meant to reply to Ti4458. lol



Oh, about the release date? Fall is a pretty good estimate right now, but late summer sounds a lot better. lol

@bacon Have you seen anything about the Wii U implementing the new "can't play used games" nonsense? The next PS console is going to be supporting it, so when you buy a game, you have to link it to you PSN. Once it's linked, it won't work on any other console unless you're using your PSN account on it. Microsoft is probably going to be using it as well.


----------



## Trundle (Apr 9, 2012)

I just want them to release the release date of AC:3DS.


----------



## Jake (Apr 9, 2012)

^^ yes haha, who doesn't.


----------



## Kaiaa (Apr 9, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> @bacon Have you seen anything about the Wii U implementing the new "can't play used games" nonsense? The next PS console is going to be supporting it, so when you buy a game, you have to link it to you PSN. Once it's linked, it won't work on any other console unless you're using your PSN account on it. Microsoft is probably going to be using it as well.



Are you serious? That makes me so mad! I almost always buy used because I can't afford buying new...Now I won't get discounts with my rewards card for buying used! ><
Also I only just bought AC:CF and my Wii keeps shutting down in the middle of my game saying "Error can't read disk". I don't want to have to buy a new Wii to continue playing it if I can't just move it over to the Wii U (assuming I really want a Wii U).


----------



## BlueBear (Apr 9, 2012)

56 Days


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 9, 2012)

Kaiaa said:


> Are you serious? That makes me so mad! I almost always buy used because I can't afford buying new...Now I won't get discounts with my rewards card for buying used! ><
> Also I only just bought AC:CF and my Wii keeps shutting down in the middle of my game saying "Error can't read disk". I don't want to have to buy a new Wii to continue playing it if I can't just move it over to the Wii U (assuming I really want a Wii U).



I just got my magazine for this month in the mail. Microsoft won't be using it, and it seems that Sony is seeing how bad the idea is now. Nintendo won't use it for sure. BUT some cool things. The new Xbox has a 50/50 chance of having a blu-ray player. They said that with the low prices of bluray players now, it wouldn't be giving Sony much of a push if it were implemented into Xbox.
Nintendo is also, 80% sure changing the name for the Wii U, due to the confusion and overall dislike for it.
and I haven't read anything about the Wii U having backwards compatibility for Wii games.

Oh, and sadly. You can only use one Wii U screen controller on a console. So it won't support any other screen controllers, just normal ones. Which I've not seen any pictures of yet.


----------



## Kip (Apr 11, 2012)

54 Days!


Nintendo said they're trying to make it support 2 controllers.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 11, 2012)

Four would be better, but I can see the difficulty in even making two work. When it comes to the screen controller support I'll give Nintendo some slack. It probably takes a lot to have to program games to work with it and without it, let alone trying to make them work for two at once. I'll be content if they can pull off two.

Also at e3 this year, Borderlands 2! There better be some people excited for this game, I remember having a blast on the first one with Andy and Miranda.


----------



## Kip (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm excited for every game they'll show at E3 other than any childish kinect game


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 12, 2012)

Kip said:


> I'm excited for every game they'll show at E3 other than any childish kinect game



Amen to that!
Personally getting a little tired of motion control. lol. Lets get back to real video games, eh?
I'm going to assume we may see some more info on Dark Souls coming to the PC at e3 as well, hopefully. Maybe some new info on the next gen consoles too. I'd like to see what Sony and Microsoft have planned.


----------



## RisingSun (Apr 12, 2012)

53 days now


----------



## AndyB (Apr 12, 2012)

Okay that's enough, if you're going to post don't just count down the days. Leave something worth, join into a discussion, what you look forward to.. something other than a decreasing number.


----------



## Fire_Fist (Apr 13, 2012)

52 days to go, I believe?

Anyway, I'm mainly looking forward to seeing new screenshots, trailers, info and release dates for Animal Crossing 3DS, Luigi's Mansion 2 and Paper Mario 3DS.


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Apr 14, 2012)

51 days now!

I'm hoping that Nintendo will reveal a lot of new stuff for AC:3DS. I've been dying for info since the TGS11 trailer. In fact, I'm watching it right now.


----------



## MattVariety (Apr 15, 2012)

50 days! I usually don't like guaranteeing things, but I feel pretty certain that they're going to release AC:3DS info for E3. They didn't in '10, nor '11, and it's confirmed to be out 2012, so surely we'll see something good, no?

I even ordered an official Club Nintendo Animal Crossing Fireworks fan to celebrate the occasion. It should come in two weeks; I'll be using it to fan the anxiety off of me when I see it streaming.


----------



## TheFarmboy (Apr 17, 2012)

I assume it's like 48 Days left.

Anyone heard about a possible F-Zero Game for the WiiU. Also Pikmin 3 and a new Mario game that's going to be showcased this E3?


----------



## Kip (Apr 20, 2012)

Yup!!! its all so amazing i could cry!


----------



## BlueBear (Apr 21, 2012)

44 Days
Atleast I think it's 44.
My adding/taking away skills aren't that good, hahahaa! :')


----------



## AndyB (Apr 21, 2012)

BlueBear said:


> 44 Days
> Atleast I think it's 44.
> My adding/taking away skills aren't that good, hahahaa! :')



As I have said previously, do not just count down in your posts. Have something else in there, a game you enjoy seeing, some rumours you may have heard. With things like rumours and speculation, please ensure you say so. No one wants to get the wrong idea.


----------



## Micah (Apr 21, 2012)

Really hoping they announce a Metroid Prime 4 or a Super Metroid 3DS (preferably the former).


----------



## SockHead (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm looking forward to any MMO announced on the Wii U


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 21, 2012)

SockHead said:


> I'm looking forward to any MMO announced on the Wii U



There was an MMO announced for the Wii U in the Dragon Quest series. Dragon Quest X I do believe.


----------



## TheFarmboy (Apr 24, 2012)

Anyone seen the E3 Countdown Justin made on Bidoo's Animal Crossing Info. Thread?


----------



## Jake (Apr 25, 2012)

I'll post the link/url/code here incase anyone wants to put it on the first post

Small;
[url=http://ac3dsblog.com/][img]http://ac3dsblog.com/countdown/cd_1.png[/img][/url]

Large;
[url=http://ac3dsblog.com/][img]http://ac3dsblog.com/countdown/cd_1_large.png[/img][/url]


just copy the url and post it


----------



## Justin (Apr 25, 2012)

Well, I'm planning on making a new E3 thread once we get closer so we can have a well updated opening post like I did last year with all of the times and dates for the conferences and such. That is unless the maker of this topic wants to step up to the job, he can that's okay but if he doesn't want to then I will.


----------



## Jake (Apr 25, 2012)

Justin said:


> Well, I'm planning on making a new E3 thread once we get closer so we can have a well updated opening post like I did last year with all of the times and dates for the conferences and such. That is unless the maker of this topic wants to step up to the job, he can that's okay but if he doesn't want to then I will.



No you do it, yours last year was amazing.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 25, 2012)

He only made this topic because he wanted a countdown thread.
I think we lost track of the countdown though.
LOL!


----------



## FaroreGrimm (Apr 25, 2012)

40 days! I'm excited for Borderlands 2, and the new Bioshock. But I really can't wait for Animal Crossing 3DS!!!! Hoping for lots of new news that won't give away to much about the game. Plus maybe another video trailer, new screenshots, and a playable demo!


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 25, 2012)

I'd like a playable demo to but I'm not sure that's gonna happen.
As for news at E3, I hope they show more but like alot of Animal crossing fans don't want too much revealed.


----------



## Jake (Apr 25, 2012)

MDofDarkheart said:


> I'd like a playable demo to but I'm not sure that's gonna happen.
> As for news at E3, I hope they show more but like alot of Animal crossing fans don't want too much revealed.



I actually dont mind how much or how little they reveal


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 26, 2012)

Glad to hear someone else is excited for Borderlands 2 and Bioshock Infinite. I've already preordered Borderlands 2. lol

Nintendo doesn't really do public demos, and AC would be tough to shrink into a demo. They'll probably have the full game at e3 for people to try out.


----------



## Jake (Apr 26, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Glad to hear someone else is excited for Borderlands 2 and Bioshock Infinite. I've already preordered Borderlands 2. lol
> 
> Nintendo doesn't really do public demos, and AC would be tough to shrink into a demo. They'll probably have the full game at e3 for people to try out.



:\

i still want them to showcase it a little


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 26, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> :\
> 
> i still want them to showcase it a little



I'm sure we'll get videos and screenshots and info around that time. Plus there will be the people at e3 recording themselves playing it, so youtube will have a good amount of user submitted stuff.


----------



## Jake (Apr 26, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> I'm sure we'll get videos and screenshots and info around that time. Plus there will be the people at e3 recording themselves playing it, so youtube will have a good amount of user submitted stuff.



but doesn't youtube take it down 'cause of copyright or whatevs?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 26, 2012)

Yeah, if they manage to find it. The ones titled "AC 3DS GAMEPLAY E3 2012" are going to be the first ones to get taken down. lol
but when the times comes and I come across any, I'll be sure to post them here as soon as I do.


----------



## Kip (Apr 26, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> but doesn't youtube take it down 'cause of copyright or whatevs?




No, not for thing like that as far as I'm aware.

Unless its not supposed to be there, there was an ACJO demo video that wasn't taken down.


----------



## Jake (Apr 26, 2012)

Kip said:


> No, not for thing like that as far as I'm aware.
> 
> Unless its not supposed to be there, there was an ACJO demo video that wasn't taken down.



ACJO?


----------



## Justin (Apr 26, 2012)

It's in Nintendo's best interests to keep such videos up. It's more hype and publicity for the game!


----------



## Jake (Apr 26, 2012)

Justin said:


> It's in Nintendo's best interests to keep such videos up. It's more hype and publicity for the game!



but youtube deletes them so... :\


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 26, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> but youtube deletes them so... :\



They only delete them if Nintendo tells them to. Pretty much, Nintendo tells them ahead of time, or they report it and then tell them to look out for more. So if Nintendo doesn't say anything, youtube won't bother with anything.


----------



## Justin (Apr 26, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> but youtube deletes them so... :\



As Gallows said, YouTube will only delete them if Nintendo sends them a DMCA notice. Which they won't unless it's an unintended leak. Not something like a E3 demo.


----------



## Jake (Apr 26, 2012)

Justin said:


> As Gallows said, YouTube will only delete them if Nintendo sends them a DMCA notice. Which they won't unless it's an unintended leak. Not something like a E3 demo.



good;

anyway, Justin are you gonnaz makez da bingow kard again?


----------



## Justin (Apr 26, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> good;
> 
> anyway, Justin are you gonnaz makez da bingow kard again?



Haha, yes I do plan on making one. Can't believe you remember it. And it's going to be much nicer looking this time around. Here's an example of a Nintendo Direct bingo card I made back in February.


----------



## Jake (Apr 26, 2012)

How could i forget the bingo card? it was the best thing ever

You did such a god job with E3 last year really looking forward to this years :]

Anyway, might aswell discuss an E3 game,
I never played Luigi's Mansion, is it any good?

I'm hoping there's some Paper Mario and SSB 3DS talked about


----------



## Justin (Apr 26, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> How could i forget the bingo card? it was the best thing ever
> 
> You did such a god job with E3 last year really looking forward to this years :]
> 
> ...



I loved the first Luigi's Mansion so much so I'm definitely looking forward to the new one. Kind of sad it's not out yet though. They said at E3 last year it was going to be a first quarter title. : ( Paper Mario 3DS looks great although I find it odd they release AC screenshots last week but nothing for Paper Mario. Perhaps a sign it's delayed until 2013? We'll see at E3. 

As for SSB 3DS we probably won't see anything until E3 2013. Project Sora only just finished working on Kid Icarus so at most they've been working on SSB for half a year? So many dreams are going to be crushed. : (


----------



## Jake (Apr 26, 2012)

Justin said:


> I loved the first Luigi's Mansion so much so I'm definitely looking forward to the new one. Kind of sad it's not out yet though. They said at E3 last year it was going to be a first quarter title. : ( Paper Mario 3DS looks great although I find it odd they release AC screenshots last week but nothing for Paper Mario. Perhaps a sign it's delayed until 2013? We'll see at E3.
> 
> As for SSB 3DS we probably won't see anything until E3 2013. Project Sora only just finished working on Kid Icarus so at most they've been working on SSB for half a year? So many dreams are going to be crushed. : (



I dont mind about SSB 3DS haha;
more or less only AC, Paper Mario and maybe Luigi's Mansion.

I'm not waiting until 2013 for my paper mario @@@@@@@@


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 26, 2012)

*singing*
E3, E3, give us some good news please.
We are anxiously waiting for our new games in 3D.
There has been so much talking about what we want.
My 3DS is awesome but right now it's playing possum.
All because of the time it takes for about AC3D!
*stops singing*


----------



## Jake (Apr 26, 2012)

Anyone have a link to last years E3 thread? I can't seem to find it.


----------



## Justin (Apr 26, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Anyone have a link to last years E3 thread? I can't seem to find it.



The main thread: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?58719-E3-2011-Nintendo-U

AC trailer: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?58859-AC-3DS-NEW-TRAILER-E3-2011


----------



## Jake (Apr 26, 2012)

Justin said:


> The main thread: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?58719-E3-2011-Nintendo-U
> 
> AC trailer: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?58859-AC-3DS-NEW-TRAILER-E3-2011



ahh thanks for that


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 26, 2012)

I forgot to quote you Bidoof, but Luigi's Mansion is one of the best Gamecube, and in my opinion, one of the best Nintendo games ever. Everything about it is just great. It has absolutely no flaws to it whatsoever, and I can't tell you how many times I've played it over.
I'm honestly very happy Nintendo decided to wait for the 3DS to make a sequel instead of releasing it on the Wii. A Wii Luigi's Mansion would have been horrible with all the gimpy wiimote pointing.


----------



## Jake (Apr 26, 2012)

i'll wait for some more info then before i make my decision


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 26, 2012)

E3 link: www.e3expo.com

3ds system update info: www.nintendo.com/3ds/system_update

ok that's all I got now.


----------



## FaroreGrimm (Apr 26, 2012)

A playable demo wold be hard to make, and I also don't want to much info revealed. I want to be able to learn new things when I'm playing! And 39 days!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 26, 2012)

FaroreGrimm said:


> A playable demo wold be hard to make, and I also don't want to much info revealed. I want to be able to learn new things when I'm playing! And 39 days!



Exactly how I feel about it. Most of the fun is finding things out on your own when you play.
Look at all the speculation everyone has come up with, and the excitement. The game isn't even out yet and people are already enjoying it, we don't need a demo.

Ah also, I just found out that the new Smash Bros game for the 3DS JUST started development.
There won't be anything on it at e3 sadly, they literally just started working on it a few days ago.


----------



## Justin (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Justin (Apr 26, 2012)

*Talking about the Wii U*

"*We will showcase the final format, and discuss the details and the software lineup for this year at E3 2012*, which will be held in Los Angeles in the United States in June this year.

Also, in the week after the E3 show, we would like to organize an opportunity where we can showcase the same to the Japanese wholesalers and financial analysts who cannot attend the E3 show. The people in our appropriate sections will let you know as soon as we have settled on further details.

*Please also be advised that, as we did for previous platforms that were launched in the year-end sales season, we will announce the launch date and price in each market sometime after E3*."

*Talking about Animal Crossing*

"On Nintendo Direct last week, we also announced the Japanese autumn release of the latest title from the much-anticipated “Animal Crossing” series, which has marked a specifically great performance in Japan. *At later date, we will let you know when we will release it overseas.*"

*Talking about the 3DS*

"As we also have *some unannounced titles to be released for this fiscal term*, we are surely able to provide a fairly rich lineup of first-party software for this fiscal year."

*Talking about Paid DLC*

"First, we clearly distinguish digital distribution of packaged software from add-on content and, when it comes to making packaged software digitally available, we do not intend to offer any products that the consumers deem incomplete. Second, we sell add-on content so that the consumers can play a software title for even longer and on a deeper level and, when we sell this add-on content, we are making a proposal to consumers to pay for the content our developers have additionally created. In other words, as we have repeatedly confirmed, *Nintendo has never conducted and will never conduct what is now widely known (in Japan) as a “gacha-type charging business” (capsule toy vending machine business), which asks consumers to pay money without knowing what kind of item shall emerge as a result of their payment, even if such a business model might temporarily yield high profitability. Nintendo does not believe such a business model can establish long-lasting relationships with our consumers. We hope that everyone understands our policy, and we will continue to make efforts to avoid such misunderstandings as, “the next ‘Animal Crossing’ might be a game which relies upon add-on content sales.*”"

(source)


----------



## Jake (Apr 27, 2012)

Justin have my adoptive babies <3


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 28, 2012)

Four and a half weeks left until e3.

Not sure what else I'm excited for right now, but I hope some unannounced stuff will show up and surprise us.


----------



## Jake (Apr 28, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Four and a half weeks left until e3.
> 
> Not sure what else I'm excited for right now, but I hope some unannounced stuff will show up and surprise us.



are you actually serious?

Wow that went quick


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 28, 2012)

Yep. The three weeks in May, and the first week of June then it starts.


----------



## Jake (Apr 28, 2012)

wow.
that went to fast


----------



## FaroreGrimm (Apr 28, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Exactly how I feel about it. Most of the fun is finding things out on your own when you play.
> Look at all the speculation everyone has come up with, and the excitement. The game isn't even out yet and people are already enjoying it, we don't need a demo.
> 
> Ah also, I just found out that the new Smash Bros game for the 3DS JUST started development.
> There won't be anything on it at e3 sadly, they literally just started working on it a few days ago.



Yes! A new one! I hope they have Rosalina as a character in it. SO EXCITED!!! Hmmm what other characters do I want in it....
But overall AC3DS!!!! And all the other games I want!


----------



## Kip (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm sure most of you heard about the Wii U having a rich line-up that will surprise people, well nintendo has said that they will be showing the games at E3. So I'm sure Nintendo will surprise us.


----------



## Jake (Apr 29, 2012)

Kip said:


> I'm sure most of you heard about the Wii U having a rich line-up that will surprise people, well nintendo has said that they will be showing the games at E3. So I'm sure Nintendo will surprise us.



AC:WiiU


----------



## Justin (Apr 29, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> AC:WiiU



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

E3 2015 calling it now


----------



## Jake (Apr 29, 2012)

I wouldn't actually put it past me, it'll happen


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 29, 2012)

Halo 4 just got it's release date. November 6, 2012.


----------



## Jake (Apr 29, 2012)

Paper Mario 3D release date pl0x >:|


----------



## Kip (Apr 30, 2012)

Nintendo Reconfirmed Paper Mario & Luigi's Mansion 2 for a 2012 release so at least that's relieving. They'll probably give the season/month release date at E3


----------



## TheFarmboy (Apr 30, 2012)

Kip said:


> Nintendo Reconfirmed Paper Mario & Luigi's Mansion 2 for a 2012 release so at least that's relieving. They'll probably give the season/month release date at E3



That's great news. And last years E3, out of the 5 major titles that was shown for the 3DS, 3 was releashed within the year (Super Mario 3D Land, Mario Kart 7, and Star Fox 64), One released at the next year (Kid Icarus:Uprising), and one delayed (Luigi's Mansion 2). I know it's a Captain Obvious moment, just wanted to point out the odds.

Hopefully we'll recieve more information.


----------



## Jake (Apr 30, 2012)

Kip said:


> Nintendo Reconfirmed Paper Mario & Luigi's Mansion 2 for a 2012 release so at least that's relieving. They'll probably give the season/month release date at E3



good good. I want these two games.


----------



## TheFarmboy (May 1, 2012)

Well, it's the first of May. Only 35 Days left. I heard that Nintendo is not going to give the Wii U's release date on E3, but they already hinted to be released around Fall.


----------



## Justin (May 1, 2012)

TheFarmboy said:


> Well, it's the first of May. Only 35 Days left. I heard that Nintendo is not going to give the Wii U's release date on E3, but they already hinted to be released around Fall.



Yeah they have confirmed no release date or pricing announcment at E3. Everything else though is fair game and I expect us to see the first look at the next 3D console Mario. Probably won't release until late 2013 but we'll see the first early screenshots.


----------



## Justin (May 1, 2012)

https://twitter.com/#!/RichIGN/status/197437733893971971





Let the games begin!


----------



## Jake (May 2, 2012)

whoop

exciting


----------



## bingabongchong (May 5, 2012)

......


----------



## FaroreGrimm (May 5, 2012)

1 month till E3!!!! Since you can put buildings down in the new Animal Crossing I'd like some DLC to be "blueprints" that you get in the mail from Nintendo (from Pete). So you can add some new buildings. (Like maybe a candy shop!)


----------



## Jake (May 5, 2012)

One month, this has gone quick.

@Farore: Yes. I'd love to see some blueprints, too.


----------



## BlueBear (May 7, 2012)

Ahh, one month<3
Omg I'm kinda excited.
Does anyone know where it'll be broadcasted so I can watch it live?
Nintendo is doing a presentation thing on the 5th at 9am PST, or that's what I read online at least. Worked it out and it'll be on at 5pm UK time. 
I'd really like to watch it live this year.


----------



## Justin (May 7, 2012)

BlueBear said:


> Ahh, one month<3
> Omg I'm kinda excited.
> Does anyone know where it'll be broadcasted so I can watch it live?
> Nintendo is doing a presentation thing on the 5th at 9am PST, or that's what I read online at least. Worked it out and it'll be on at 5pm UK time.
> I'd really like to watch it live this year.



Yes you're right. Nintendo's presentation will be on the 5th at 9am. A few of the major media websites (IGN, Gamespot, Gametrailers) will be live streaming it to watch aswell as Nintendo itself if they do what they did the last two years. I'll be posting a new thread with all of that information in a few days.


----------



## redhairedking (May 7, 2012)

I'm hoping Nintendo shows us some more of the Wii U. I'm really curious about it.


----------



## Jake (May 7, 2012)

redhairedking said:


> I'm hoping Nintendo shows us some more of the Wii U. I'm really curious about it.



i'm pretty sure they will.
They wouldn't showcase it last year and then avoid it this year


----------



## FaroreGrimm (May 14, 2012)

I think it's 22 days? I just want May to be done! I wish it was going to be released in June...


----------



## Justin (May 14, 2012)

Three weeks! I'll be making a new mega thread with a super detailed first post in about a week from now.


----------



## Jake (May 14, 2012)

I'll be looking forward to it


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (May 15, 2012)

Same here. 

Apparently it's 20 days now until E3! I'm looking forward to seeing what they have planned for AC:3DS!


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 15, 2012)

Not sure if anyone has mentioned it, not bothered to look back.

Elder Scrolls Online was announced for release next year. Looks pretty interesting, saw some screenshots in the latest issue of gameinformer. Was looking more forward to a Fallout Online.. but YA KNOW. this is cool too.


----------



## Jake (May 16, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Not sure if anyone has mentioned it, not bothered to look back.
> 
> Elder Scrolls Online was announced for release next year. Looks pretty interesting, saw some screenshots in the latest issue of gameinformer. Was looking more forward to a Fallout Online.. but YA KNOW. this is cool too.



looking forward to this!


----------



## Kip (May 16, 2012)

I heard people talking about having pets and houses in the elder scrolls as an expansion pack, is it true?


----------



## Jake (May 16, 2012)

I hope the pets is true


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 17, 2012)

No idea. Pets may be pushing it per say. But having a dog follower or something along those lines sounds more like Elder Scrolls.
and yeah, houses are probably true since you can already have houses. lol


----------



## Kip (May 17, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> No idea. Pets may be pushing it per say. But having a dog follower or something along those lines sounds more like Elder Scrolls.
> and yeah, houses are probably true since you can already have houses. lol



Nicee, i really need that game.


----------



## Jake (May 17, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> No idea. Pets may be pushing it per say. But having a dog follower or something along those lines sounds more like Elder Scrolls.
> and yeah, houses are probably true since you can already have houses. lol




no idc i wany pats


----------



## FaroreGrimm (May 19, 2012)

I have Oblivion and Skyrim I wanted Elder Scrolls online until I learned about the controls  
But 16 days!!!!! Not counting today
I can't wait to see the official box art! They should release it at E3 right?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 19, 2012)

Talking about Nintendo Sony and Microsoft whose going up first?


----------



## Jake (May 19, 2012)

FaroreGrimm said:


> I have Oblivion and Skyrim I wanted Elder Scrolls online until I learned about the controls
> But 16 days!!!!! Not counting today
> I can't wait to see the official box art! They should release it at E3 right?



hopefully


----------



## TheFarmboy (May 19, 2012)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> Talking about Nintendo Sony and Microsoft whose going up first?



I heard Nintendo is going up first, at June 5th, 9AM Pacific Time.


----------



## Justin (May 19, 2012)

June 4th
Microsoft - 9:30 AM
Sony - 6:00 PM

June 5th
Nintendo - 9:00 AM
E3 Show Floor Opens - Noon

All times are Pacific Time

EDIT: You guys might be interested in this: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?61403-Leaked-picture-of-new-Wii-U-controller-revision!


----------



## Keenan (May 19, 2012)

Justin said:


> June 4th
> Microsoft - 9:30 AM
> Sony - 6:00 PM
> 
> ...


It's coming pretty quickly, I can't wait! I'm interested in seeing what they all have in store, especially Nintendo.


----------



## Jake (May 19, 2012)

Nintendo will only show AC3DS wait for it


----------



## Kip (May 21, 2012)

Lol, that'd be funny


----------



## Jake (May 21, 2012)

Lol, if anything they wont show it


----------



## Kip (May 21, 2012)

Yeah, well even if that's the case then there will still be news pics & a trailer at Nintendo's E3 website to look forward to!

(Thats what happend last year)


----------



## Justin (May 21, 2012)

Kip said:


> Yeah, well even if that's the case then there will still be news pics & a trailer at Nintendo's E3 website to look forward to!
> 
> (Thats what happend last year)



Good point. Paper Mario, Animal Crossing, Mario Party 9, Dillion's Rolling Western, Kirby's Return to Dream Land and Kirby Mass Attack were all shown with trailers outside of the conference. They weren't mentioned at all during the conference other than a single slide with a ton of of logos on it.

I remember this mostly because in the IRC we were all super disappointed that Animal Crossing wasn't mentioned and then like 20 minutes later trailers started popping up everywhere.


----------



## Jake (May 21, 2012)

Yeah, I hope for that, but i'd prefer them to discuss it


----------



## Justin (May 21, 2012)

As per last year Nintendo will be *livestreaming the main conference themselves through E3.Nintendo.com at 9AM PDT!* However this year will also be *streaming a Software Showcase later in the day at 6pm PDT*. I suspect is a rebranded version of the roundtable we usually get later in the day in past years. Although it's being livestreamed this time rather than having to rely on liveblogs like before. Finally, at *11:30PM PDT* there will be *an interview with Wii U hardware producer Katsuya Eguchi.*

Now if that name sounds familiar it's because *Katsuya Eguchi is also the creator of Animal Crossing and the producer for Animal Crossing 3DS*. Exciting! As for the time of the interview being so late, this means it's probably pre-recorded and will just be put up on the site at that time OR it's going to be live from Japan so they made it late for time zone reasons.


----------



## Jake (May 21, 2012)

I might be around for the Software one, meh idc if i miss it. TBT usually has a small orgy and i can grab the info like STD's there


----------



## TheFarmboy (May 22, 2012)

It's almost 2 weeks left. Anyone heard about the Star Fox/Metroid Crossover rumor?


----------



## Micah (May 22, 2012)

TheFarmboy said:


> It's almost 2 weeks left. Anyone heard about the Star Fox/Metroid Crossover rumor?


No, but if that's true, that could just be the most epic game of all time.


----------



## Keenan (May 22, 2012)

TheFarmboy said:


> It's almost 2 weeks left. Anyone heard about the Star Fox/Metroid Crossover rumor?


This sounds too good to be true.


----------



## Jake (May 22, 2012)

idc  about star fox or metroid haha


but omg 2 weeks, god i remember when it was 60 days


----------



## Justin (May 23, 2012)

I'd rather see Retro work on something like a new IP or Zelda than a Starfox/Metroid crossover. Metroid has already gotten lots of attention from Retro. (they kind of made THREE of them you know...) Starfox could use the love but I want Nintendo EAD to work on that.

Oh and here's the full rumor if anyone wants to see it: http://paulgalenetwork.com/home/201...dios-wii-u-game-star-fox-metroid-fusion-saga/


----------



## Jake (May 23, 2012)

yeah, i'd prefer a new zelda (yn)


----------



## Keenan (May 23, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> yeah, i'd prefer a new zelda (yn)


That would be cool, but they've released a few zeldas recently.


----------



## Jake (May 23, 2012)

what?

OoT on 3DS and Skyward Sword...
I'm hoping they announce MM's for 3DS, or a completely new game (DOUBT IT LOL!)
I'm pretty sure at E3 last year they said there would be one for the WiiU though


----------



## Justin (May 24, 2012)

I'm fairly certain that we'll see a new original Zelda 3DS game at E3. (ala Phantom Hourglass not a port like OoT)


----------



## Jake (May 24, 2012)

Do you seriously think we will?

I still kinda doubt it


----------



## Justin (May 24, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Do you seriously think we will?
> 
> I still kinda doubt it



Why not? It makes sense for them to work on something of a smaller scale after Skyward Sword. Just like what they did with Phantom Hourglass after Twlight Princess. They don't need to go into another big home console Zelda right away.


----------



## Jake (May 24, 2012)

:\

I hope for one, but i wont be dissapointed if they dont announce one


----------



## Keenan (May 24, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> :\
> 
> I hope for one, but i wont be dissapointed if they dont announce one


Agreed. It would be awesome for them to release one, yet I don't really expect it.


----------



## Jake (May 25, 2012)

Yeah, i'm sure they'll announce a new one some time this year, but idk when


----------



## strucked (May 25, 2012)

Is anybody actually going to E3?


----------



## Jake (May 25, 2012)

nope.

i doubt anyone here is


----------



## Keenan (May 25, 2012)

strucked said:


> Is anybody actually going to E3?


Isn't it in California? That's nearly impossible for me.


----------



## Jake (May 25, 2012)

idk where it is, but i still dont think anyone no here would be going


----------



## Justin (May 25, 2012)

Not to mention you need to either work in the industry or be qualified media. It's not a place meant for fans. PAX is better for that. Plus tickets are $995... And yes it's in Los Angeles.


----------



## Jake (May 25, 2012)

i can afford it i rich lol


----------



## Keenan (May 25, 2012)

Justin said:


> Not to mention you need to either work in the industry or be qualified media. It's not a place meant for fans. PAX is better for that. Plus tickets are $995... And yes it's in Los Angeles.


No chance. Oh well...


----------



## AndyB (May 27, 2012)

All aboard


Spoiler


----------



## Jake (May 28, 2012)

asians everywhere

srsly though, E3 doesn't get me excited until it actually happens /nohypetrain4me


----------



## AndyB (May 28, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> asians everywhere
> 
> srsly though, E3 doesn't get me excited until it actually happens /nohypetrain4me



Oh yeah, 2.. so many. 

But yeah, I'll try to be neutral this year.


----------



## FaroreGrimm (May 28, 2012)

Ahh only nine days, remember when it seemed it would never come?


----------



## Jake (May 28, 2012)

yes, i remember when this thread was made...

Kinda not that excited though, iwc until it actually comes


----------



## FaroreGrimm (Jun 3, 2012)

2 days! Info on Animal Crossing, Wii U, Borderlands, and Dawnguard! Oh and of course so much more!


----------



## FaroreGrimm (Jun 5, 2012)

Today! Watching E3 all day!


----------



## Kaiaa (Jun 5, 2012)

Me too! At 11am Central time hehe


----------



## FaroreGrimm (Jun 7, 2012)

What the @!$% that is all I can say. I thought, and many others thought Animal Crossing 3DS was going to be talked about at E3. 
I cannot believe that they talk about other 3DS games like Transformers...
WTF NINTENDO!!!! I wanted to see AC in 3D...
I need news this month preferably between today and next Friday. I NEED news.
I kinda think Nintendo blew it. How can they talk about it at 2010 and 2011 but not 2012? The year it is going to come out they don't even talk about it at E3. I really just don't know and I think alot of people are either 
A) sad
B) hopeful
C) incredibly pissed
I'm just kinda sad and peeved. I guess there would be a VERY small chance of them talking about it today. Well whatever, all I can say is Nintendo you better make up for this.


----------



## Jake (Jun 8, 2012)

FaroreGrimm said:


> What the @!$% that is all I can say. I thought, and many others thought Animal Crossing 3DS was going to be talked about at E3.
> I cannot believe that they talk about other 3DS games like Transformers...
> WTF NINTENDO!!!! I wanted to see AC in 3D...
> I need news this month preferably between today and next Friday. I NEED news.
> ...



please calm down,

it's a game for gods sake


----------



## FaroreGrimm (Jun 9, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> please calm down,
> 
> it's a game for gods sake


 
Well I'm sorry for feeling the same way many others do.


----------



## Rover AC (Jun 9, 2012)

Spoiler: Spoiler


----------



## Jake (Jun 9, 2012)

FaroreGrimm said:


> Well I'm sorry for feeling the same way many others do.



I'm not saying you can't I just dont understand why everyone is getting pissy over not having a release date, you've had no release date for over 2 years, and we now have a fall 2012 release for Japan, so idk why everyone is mad


----------



## FaroreGrimm (Jun 10, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> I'm not saying you can't I just dont understand why everyone is getting pissy over not having a release date, you've had no release date for over 2 years, and we now have a fall 2012 release for Japan, so idk why everyone is mad


I don't really care about the release date I just wanted sone new info and other crap. xD


----------

